# Well, it's an improvement...



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

So, after having my coffee taken off me at the heliport on Thursday I've been drinking gold blend and Nescafé Costa Rica. My wonderful other half went and got me a new tub of protein powder (the other thing they took off of me) and some coffee, it's only tescos stuff (Costa Rica again actually and Colombian). And they came out to me today









It's better than Nescafé instant, and will 'hopefully' keep me sane until I can go home next Thursday and make some really nice stuff









I've only been drinking freshly roast coffee for 2 weeks (the two weeks I was last home) and I can already tell the difference between that and supermarket stuff. My poor wallet...


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

James811 said:


> So, after having my coffee taken off me at the heliport on Thursday I've been drinking gold blend and Nescafé Costa Rica. My wonderful other half went and got me a new tub of protein powder (the other thing they took off of me) and some coffee, it's only tescos stuff (Costa Rica again actually and Colombian). And they came out to me today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nightmare, what made them take it off you? Security? You should of said I could have drop some beans off for ya!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

That's total bonkers taking coffee off you. They probably just wanted the coffee themselves, either that or on a power trip!


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Power trip I suspect. It's the new security line manager. They took my protein as it was opened (which is fair enough) but his attitude annoyed me, I never get angry but when he took my coffee too I said why, his response was he doesn't know what it is, I said take the lid off and smell it and then tell me you don't know what it is. Got a slight improvement, and it makes me appreciate the good stuff more so I guess it's not too bad


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I think perhaps the Airport Security wanted some nice fresh coffee.


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

On the lines of this, anyone taken a hand grinder through airport security, I'm flying from glasgow to gatwick to go home for the weekend and wanna take my porlex home!

James I take it you work offshore? I'm just beginning my journey into the world of proper coffee and working away also I'll be looking to find ways of having decent coffee whilst away.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

profondoblu said:


> On the lines of this, anyone taken a hand grinder through airport security, I'm flying from glasgow to gatwick to go home for the weekend and wanna take my porlex home!
> 
> James I take it you work offshore? I'm just beginning my journey into the world of proper coffee and working away also I'll be looking to find ways of having decent coffee whilst away.


Interested to the responses to this.as I will be frequenting Spain on average of 6 times a year I'm contemplating buying a hausgrind to take over with my for a pour over etc in the mornings.

I generally only take hand luggage thou and would be gutted if I couldn't fly out with it and ended up loosing the grinder to security


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

I've taken my porlex a few times. I've taken it in hold baggage 3 times and hand luggage once. The hold baggage would appear to be no issue, although I did get the note from TSA in the USA one of the three times saying they had opened the bag so I suspect this is why. I've taken it to Spain, Portugal and the USA without issue. The one time I took it in hand luggage (Edinburgh) I nearly had it taken off me, not unsurprising thinking about it for something that basically looks like a pipe bomb on a scanner. The security people were not impressed at my sparking a mini-panic but reneged and let me keep it.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Could you not pre empt that and take it out before your bag goes through?


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

I might have a try this weekend, I'll let you know how I get on 'gulp'


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Could you not pre empt that and take it out before your bag goes through?


I think next time I certainly would! With hindsight it wasn't the smartest thing but I didn't really think it through. Overall I'd still be nervous about taking it frankly.


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

Took my porlex from glasgow to gatwick and back this weekend, I just left in in my hand luggage through the scanner and it didn't get questioned either end!


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

Had a hand grinder on Carry on 4 times now. Flown from Bournemouth, Bristol and Heathrow without issue. Didn't even want to look it. If an airport scanner thinks it looks like a Pipe bomb he needs to be retrained. For a start on there machine the colour showing up would be completely wrong.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Didnt someone recently bring a HG one back from the states in hand luggage ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I had one as hold luggage, think the box is too big for hand luggage


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Didnt someone recently bring a HG one back from the states in hand luggage ?


That'd be me. Got pulled aside but the TSA agent waved me on my way after I explained. She was somewhat bemused!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Boom, knew it was someone.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Mile High Aeropress Club has plenty of members who take their grinder and beans onboard aircraft (for those who fly commercial airlines often)

Appreciate that the heli situation is different as a private enterprise


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Off to Tenerife and Dusseldorf later this year, reckon i need to invest in a hand grinder now...


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

As an update took a Porlex through EDI last week without issue so the incident above seems to have been a one off which would fit with twisty's comment above


----------

